# L'Inter può vincere lo scudetto 2017/2018?



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

L'Inter, dopo la vittoria contro il Chievo, è prima in classifica da sola. I nerazzurri, fino ad ora, stanno andando ben oltre le aspettative grazie al grande lavoro di Spalletti.

Ma possono reggere questi ritmi e questi risultati fino alla fine? Dove possono arrivare, al massimo?


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Per me, no.

Arriveranno sicuramente in Champions, come ahimè sostengo fin dall'inizio, ma lo scudetto non mi sembra roba per loro.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, no.
> 
> Arriveranno sicuramente in Champions, come ahimè sostengo fin dall'inizio, ma lo scudetto non mi sembra roba per loro.



Son d'accordo...i valori di Juve e Napoli alla lunga verranno fuori...e anche quelli della Roma...per me l'Inter arriva quarta, ma ci arriva di sicuro.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo la prossima contro la Juve ma per me potrebbero anche farcela: non hanno le Coppe e ormai giocano benino


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per me, no.
> 
> Arriveranno sicuramente in Champions, come ahimè sostengo fin dall'inizio, ma lo scudetto non mi sembra roba per loro.



questa è l'inter messa in campo oggi







la linea di difesa è qualcosa da film horror, se spalletti dovesse vincere lo scudetto con questa rosa avrà fatto un impresa più difficile del triplete


----------



## Butcher (3 Dicembre 2017)

Certo. Finalmente Spalletti vincerà qualcosa.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, dopo la vittoria contro il Chievo, è prima in classifica da sola. I nerazzurri, fino ad ora, stanno andando ben oltre le aspettative grazie al grande lavoro di Spalletti.
> 
> Ma possono reggere questi ritmi e questi risultati fino alla fine? Dove possono arrivare, al massimo?



No, hanno la rosa troppo corta e finora gli è davvero andato tutto bene. Possono sperare di vincerlo se a Gennaio acquistano due big, che gli farebbero fare un ulteriore salto di qualità. Ma ci credo poco.

Il campionato si decide al ritorno, ricordiamoci che anche noi l'anno scorso a questo punto eravamo in piena zona champions, e sappiamo com'è finita.

Però in Champions penso che ci arrivano di sicuro, non credo che Spalletti faccia le fesserie che fece Montella nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ne dobbiamo parlare a metà febbraio. Se sono li, allora si possono farlo.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ad oggi se lo meritano, una società che non si nasconde, un allenatore esperto e sabatini


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

per me anche si....in questo momento non vedo nessuno favorito


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se non cedono nessuno dei forti a gennaio e prendono un altro elemento importante (assieme a qualche ricambio), potrebbero vincere.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

No. Arrivano secondi dietro ai gobbi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Difficile ma arrivano almeno terzi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Assolutamente no, alla lunga caleranno. Ma ciò non toglie che stanno facendo un campionato oltre le aspettative.


----------



## Eflstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dico solo: sono tipo tre anni che una milanese puntualmente conclude il girone d'andata nelle prime due o tre posizioni in classifica. Poi crolla...


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (3 Dicembre 2017)

credo e spero che sia l'anno del napoli, se lo meriterebbero per il calcio che propongono.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Per me arrivano terzi, ma se a fine Febbraio/Marzo sono a due tre punti dalla prima, possono vincerlo.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, dopo la vittoria contro il Chievo, è prima in classifica da sola. I nerazzurri, fino ad ora, stanno andando ben oltre le aspettative grazie al grande lavoro di Spalletti.
> 
> Ma possono reggere questi ritmi e questi risultati fino alla fine? Dove possono arrivare, al massimo?



a marzo si sapranno le pretendenti per lo scudetto. Ad oggi c'è anche la Roma.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Dicembre 2017)

No. Si reggono su 4 giocatori (fuoriclasse veri però, top player mondiali, non come i nostri presunti) e i miracoli di handanovic. I nodi verranno al pettine anche per loro.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Sicuro, sarebbe un fallimento se non lo vincessero, così come se i gobbi non dovessero vincere la CL (impresa nettamente più difficile, ma comunque possibile).
Almeno Bonucci avrebbe la magra soddisfazione di non essere andato via e gli altri vincono la CL (vedasi Ibra andato via dall'Inda nel 2009)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Potranno anche fregare il Napoli, ma non fregheranno la Juventus; la mia risposta è no. 
La Juve si porterà a casa il settimo di fila, col Napoli alle spalle e all'Inter terzo posto tranquillo; al massimo, l'Inter finirà davanti al Napoli, ma proprio al massimo. 
Per il quarto posto battaglia tra romane, con preferenza per la Roma, che vedo in costante crescita rispetto alla Lazio. 
Per noi, anche quest'anno se ne parla l'anno prossimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, dopo la vittoria contro il Chievo, è prima in classifica da sola. I nerazzurri, fino ad ora, stanno andando ben oltre le aspettative grazie al grande lavoro di Spalletti.
> 
> Ma possono reggere questi ritmi e questi risultati fino alla fine? Dove possono arrivare, al massimo?



si, purtroppo. Spalletti e Sabatini stanno facendo la differenza con idee chiare e precise senza sbandieramenti ad inizio luglio come erano soliti fare gli intertristi. 
Se non perdono a Torino sono i favoriti per lo scudo. C'è poco da fare. I numeri non mentono mai, ad oggi non hanno perso una partita!


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

dipende dai ricambi della rosa, è vero che non hanno per ora le coppe ma poi avranno la c.italia.
una rosa corta è cio' che ha fregato sempre il napoli di sarri in questi anni , tanto per dire,mentre la juve ha due giocatori forti per ruolo.
per ora dalbert karamo' e cancelo sono dei floppissimi, hanno dovuto rispolverare nagatomo santon e ranocchia eh.
si fa male perisic sono gia' fotttuti, per non dire icardi che verrebbe sostiruito da eder...
se invece non avran infortuni di sorta e proseguiranno con questa bava alla bocca, potranno dirla alla grande , soprattutto se la juve esce tardi dalla champions.

cmq per ora complimenti, squadra che ha taaanta fortuna ma che la fortuna se la sa' meritare giocando in modo modernissimo, catenaccio e contropiede contro le grandi, e che sa' far valere la legge del piu' forte (seppure con molti episodi fortunati) cointro le piccole.

mi fa' rabbia vedere che è moderna, gioca come la juve in pratica, come l'atletico primo simeone, il cholismo ha fatto piu' seguaci di sacchi e guardiola, ma funziona funziona benissimo, mentre noi siamo stati legati ad un allenatore dai concetti vecchissimi, con un possesso palla sterile inutile se non hai gente poi capace del killer instinct.


----------



## ralf (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se non fanno mercato a gennaio, soprattutto a centrocampo, secondo me alla lunga caleranno. Magari non come l'Inter di Mancini di qualche anno fa, ma qualche punto in giro lo perderanno.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Interessante, con 2-3 innesti l'Inter è passata da squadretta di metà classifica a contendente principale dei gobbi.
Segnatelo Mirabbè


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

In una stagione così disastrosa, manca solo lo scudetto dell'Inter per renderla ancora peggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, dopo la vittoria contro il Chievo, è prima in classifica da sola. I nerazzurri, fino ad ora, stanno andando ben oltre le aspettative grazie al grande lavoro di Spalletti.
> 
> Ma possono reggere questi ritmi e questi risultati fino alla fine? Dove possono arrivare, al massimo?


 possono arrivare anche in fondo ..quando hai un portiere che para e un centravanti che segna hai 80% di squadra... noi purtroppo non abbiamo uno che fa gol ma sopratutto non abbiamo più uno che para


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Interessante, con 2-3 innesti l'Inter è passata da squadretta di metà classifica a contendente principale dei gobbi.
> Segnatelo Mirabbè


 l'Inter aveva l'ossatura ...bastava prendere qualche giocatore e un ottimo tecnico..noi avevamo macerie..


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

Spalletti non ha vinto un campionato con la rometta soltanto per i furti della stessa inter, e aveva una rosa inferiore. Per me è un grande allenatore, tatticamente preparato e di forte personalità, temo possa condurre la squadra in zone altissime sino alla fine.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> l'Inter aveva l'ossatura ...bastava prendere qualche giocatore e un ottimo tecnico..noi avevamo macerie..



Appunto, il mio post era ironico ed in risposta a tutti quelli che non hanno ancora capito che gli acquisti di quest'anno sono serviti a costruire un'ossatura di squadra


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Appunto, il mio post era ironico ed in risposta a tutti quelli che non hanno ancora capito che gli acquisti di quest'anno sono serviti a costruire un'ossatura di squadra


 ah OK...sai farei una domanda ma a portieri invertiti quanti punti avrebbe l'Inter e quanti punti avremmo noi? ...


----------



## hiei87 (3 Dicembre 2017)

No. Lo vince facile la juventus, come sempre.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Hanno una rosa corta.. la cosa incredibile è che i 2 giocatori fondamentali,Perisci ed Icardi non hanno MAI e dico MAi infortuni


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Hanno una rosa corta.. la cosa incredibile è che i 2 giocatori fondamentali,Perisci ed Icardi non hanno MAI e dico MAi infortuni


 la rosa e corta OK ,ma non giocano le coppe grosso vantaggio..


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo che combinano al Conad stadium, ma in caso di non sconfitta credo sarò obbligato a rivedere il mio pronostico.
Al momento li davo terzi al massimo, ma sto nabbule mi convince poco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No. Si reggono su 4 giocatori (fuoriclasse veri però, top player mondiali, non come i nostri presunti) e i miracoli di handanovic. I nodi verranno al pettine anche per loro.


Tolti Icardi, Perisic e Handanovic, chi sarebbero questi top player mondiali?


----------



## Edric (3 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tolti Icardi, Perisic e Handanovic, chi sarebbero questi top player mondiali?



Nagatomo


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tolti Icardi, Perisic e Handanovic, chi sarebbero questi top player mondiali?



I tre che dici tu sono i top player mondiali a cui mi riferisco, poi hanno Miranda e Candreva che sono giocatori esperti e tra i migliori nel loro ruolo comunque. Su questi 5 si basa l'Inter. Il resto devono limitarsi a non fare ca**te.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tolti Icardi, Perisic e Handanovic, chi sarebbero questi top player mondiali?



E noi invece quanti ne abbiamo?


----------



## vota DC (3 Dicembre 2017)

Hanno una rosa de settimo posto e lo hanno già dimostrato. Però parliamo del campionato di una nazionale che neanche si è qualificata ai mondiali.


----------



## Roccoro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ho l'impressione che le uniche che possono insidiare la Juve quest'anno sono loro, il Napoli sembra essersi arresa e se la Roma resta costante si può infiltrare.
Se devo fare una previsione, vincono i cuginastri....


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che le uniche che possono insidiare la Juve quest'anno sono loro, il Napoli sembra essersi arresa e se la Roma resta costante si può infiltrare.
> Se devo fare una previsione, vincono i cuginastri....



Il Napoli arreso alla 15esima giornata? Questo non creto...


----------



## Roccoro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli arreso alla 15esima giornata? Questo non creto...


Sarri nell'intervista ha fatto intendere di essersi arresi, che poi non lo siano lo vedremo nelle prossime giornate (io voglio che lo vinca il Napoli lo scudetto)


----------



## Milanlove (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vincere no, però c'è da dire che oltre ai loro soliti noti Icardi, Perisic, Miranda e Handanovic, direi che quest'anno hanno azzeccato due acquisti come Vecino e Skriniar, più Borja Valero che non si può dire azzeccato perchè il giocatore sta facendo quello che ha sempre fatto. Ma Vecino e soprattutto Skriniar, per quel che ho visto, a me stanno impressionando. Il ceco o polacco che sia, è una belva, sembra un top player fatto e finito.


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Dicembre 2017)

Molto spesso, quasi sempre, mi sembra di risentire i discorsi che si facevano sulla Juve di Conte quando vinse il primo scudetto: "No, vabbè, ma dove vanno? Girano con Vucinic, Giaccherini, ecc... Se si rompe Tizio entra Padoin eh? lol"; "Ancora non perdono ma prima o poi lo faranno ed allora boom, gli arriva la botta e crolleranno"; e via dicendo; più o meno le stesse cose che si dicono sugli schifosi ora.
Io però sto ancora attendendo che Mirandola, Icardi e lo slavo brutto quanto la fame si infortunino, o che perdano la prima partita; intanto Nagatopo, D'Ambrosio e ora pure Ranocchia, quello che pur di levarselo dai cogli0ni lo spedirono all'Hull City, sembrano fenomeni.
Boh, sarà come dite voi, e lo spero (infatti la prossima mi tocca "tifare" juve), ma le sensazioni sono quelle di allora.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Molto spesso, quasi sempre, mi sembra di risentire i discorsi che si facevano sulla Juve di Conte quando vinse il primo scudetto: "No, vabbè, ma dove vanno? Girano con Vucinic, Giaccherini, ecc... Se si rompe Tizio entra Padoin eh? lol"; "Ancora non perdono ma prima o poi lo faranno ed allora boom, gli arriva la botta e crolleranno"; e via dicendo; più o meno le stesse cose che si dicono sugli schifosi ora.
> Io però sto ancora attendendo che Mirandola, Icardi e lo slavo brutto quanto la fame si infortunino, o che perdano la prima partita; intanto Nagatopo, D'Ambrosio e ora pure Ranocchia, quello che pur di levarselo dai cogli0ni lo spedirono all'Hull City, sembrano fenomeni.
> Boh, sarà come dite voi, e lo spero (infatti la prossima mi tocca "tifare" juve), ma le sensazioni sono quelle di allora.



E' vero, sembra un remake di quel copione.
Però quella Juventus aveva più talento, mentre quest'Inter si affida molto alla concretezza. 

Poi comunque questo è l'anno della consacrazione di Icardi, dell'esplosione di Skriniar e della miglior stagione di Perisic.
E soprattutto c'è Spalletti che è un allenatore che ne sa, anche se finora ha raccolto meno di quanto meritasse.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Dicembre 2017)

Vincere l'anno in cui il Milan spende mille mila milioni sul mercato? La scaramanzia dice si, è un classico


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Dicembre 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Molto spesso, quasi sempre, mi sembra di risentire i discorsi che si facevano sulla Juve di Conte quando vinse il primo scudetto: "No, vabbè, ma dove vanno? Girano con Vucinic, Giaccherini, ecc... Se si rompe Tizio entra Padoin eh? lol"; "Ancora non perdono ma prima o poi lo faranno ed allora boom, gli arriva la botta e crolleranno"; e via dicendo; più o meno le stesse cose che si dicono sugli schifosi ora.
> Io però sto ancora attendendo che Mirandola, Icardi e lo slavo brutto quanto la fame si infortunino, o che perdano la prima partita; intanto Nagatopo, D'Ambrosio e ora pure Ranocchia, quello che pur di levarselo dai cogli0ni lo spedirono all'Hull City, sembrano fenomeni.
> Boh, sarà come dite voi, e lo spero (infatti la prossima mi tocca "tifare" juve), ma le sensazioni sono quelle di allora.



bravissimo. 
come ho detto ieri dopo la scoppola del napoli, è tutto apparecchiato per lo scudo interista. 

la juve ogni tanto qualche sconfitta la fa, il napoli quando c'è da fare sul serio si tira indietro, la roma boh, piazza che si esalta e deprime nel giro di 10 minuti....
alla fine l'inter è quella che sta viaggiando meglio, con una certa costanza e senza distrazioni varie da altre coppe.


----------



## Heaven (3 Dicembre 2017)

25% Inter
25% Roma
25% Juve
25% Napoli


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Assolutamente si, nella speranza per loro che Perisc ed Icardi reggano fino a maggio


----------



## danjr (4 Dicembre 2017)

onestamente spero di si, se lo meritano


----------



## Black (4 Dicembre 2017)

io continuo a pensare che stanno sculando di brutto (non ieri contro il Chievo) e che prima o poi la pagano. Soprattutto dal punto di vista numerico sono inferiori, come rosa, a Napoli, Juve e Roma. Hanno il grosso vantaggio di non aver le coppe, ma tutta una stagione Perisic e Icardi non la possono fare.
Continuo a pensare che Napoli e Juve siano favorite. Certo se 1 mese fa avrei dato un 5% di possibilità all'Inter, ora ne dò 20%


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Dicembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> 25% Inter
> 25% Roma
> 25% Juve
> 25% Napoli



Diminuirei la Roma e metterei più percentuale sul naboli e la sfinter


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Si.

L'alternativa è il Napoli. Se i tre davanti riescono a ricaricare le pile. Credo dipenda dall'arrivo dei rinforzi a Gennaio. Più facile però che il rinforzo giusto lo prenda l'Inter, non tanto per il nome quanto per l'impossibilità sarriana di schierare forze fresche in campo al netto dell'apprendimento a memoria dei movimenti.

La Juventus imho è destinata a perdere altri punti per strada, ma ci sarà fino alla fine.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2017)

Questo è l'anno buono, visto che i giocatori della Juve sono palesemente annoiati dal campionato, il Napoli e la Roma sono di Napoli e Roma e non ci sono avversarie credibili


----------



## Albijol (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sarebbe un scandalo se vincessero il campionato, ma nulla è impossibile. Poi per me rivince la Juve, che quest'anno in CHampions esce agli ottavi.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Dicembre 2017)

A questo punto sì.
Consideriamo anche l'assenza di impegni in Coppa, il fattore "entusiasmo" (in questo caso quello vero e non quello fittizio di Inzaghiana memoria) ed il fatto che persino il Leicester è riuscito a vincere una Premier.


----------



## addox (4 Dicembre 2017)

Io toglierei il "può", lo vince sicuro. E' il classico _"tra i due litiganti il terzo gode"_


----------



## centopercento (4 Dicembre 2017)

se il portiere di una squadra invereconda può segnare al 95' portando cosi il primo punto della storia della squadra in serie A, allora pure che l inter vinca il campionato è possibile purtroppo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Dicembre 2017)

per me NO. questa inter qui è la versione 2.0 di quella di mancini. vinceranno lo scudetto solo se juve e napoli si suicidano e all'inter non capiterà nemmeno un infortunio/squalifica. non dimentichiamo la Roma,squadra solidissima,piu dell'inter. e poi,onestamente,spero non lo vincano,i tifosi dell'inter quando la loro squadra viaggia bene,sono insopportabili. sempre a sfottere noi,dicendo "bilan" o menate simili,li odio davvero. hanno il complesso di inferiorità..vederli in piazza festeggiare a maggio sarebbe la mazzata definitva,la ciliegina sulla torta(di *****)


----------



## Sand (4 Dicembre 2017)

fanno un gioco vergognoso e gli stessi opinionisti si fanno influenzare solo dai risultati
quasi sempre frutto degli episodi
prima o poi pagheranno tutto questo credito accumulato con la sorte
sono una massa di sopravvalutati che per ora viaggia sulle ali dell'entusiasmo
ma singolarmente valgono pochissimo
d'ambrosio, skriniar, nagatomo, santon, gagliardini, joao mario ma chi è questa gente?
dovessi fare un 11 ideale fra i nostri e i loro calciatori, dei loro metterei handanovic, perisic e icardi 

i valori presto o tardi vengono fuori nell'arco di un campionato
lo dico adesso perchè dopo è troppo facile
ci giocheremo punto a punto qualche posto in europa league con loro come l'anno scorso
vi ricordo che anche con mancini erano primi di questi tempi e avevano sogni di gloria, aprii io stesso un topic dove preventivavo una loro caduta


----------



## nuff_said (4 Dicembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> fanno un gioco vergognoso e gli stessi opinionisti si fanno influenzare solo dai risultati
> quasi sempre frutto degli episodi
> prima o poi pagheranno tutto questo credito accumulato con la sorte
> sono una massa di sopravvalutati che per ora viaggia sulle ali dell'entusiasmo
> ...


sono pienamente daccordo con te ed aggiungo occhio ad incensare Skriniar ve lo ricordate quando è arrivato il colombiano Murillo? Stessa roba sembrava avessero pescato il difensore più forte del mondo ed adesso non si sa neppure dove giochi dopo aver fatto cappelle su cappelle in difesa. Skriniar anche lui sta godendo del momento di culho della sua squadra am come tutti gli altri finite il cuho si sgonfierà e tornerà a valere un Silvestre (che tra l' latro non è che lo stia facendo rimpiangere) oh ho detto Silvestre non Lindeloff. Perisic merita un discorso a parte. E' vrso fine carrier farà trentanni e ditemi che ha mai vinto tra belgio germanie ed italia daltronde se l'han sbolognato a 16 milioni un motive ci sarà. State tranquilli ragazzi. Non so quando li prenderemo ma questi crolleranno. Io penso a marzo save the date.
E domenica la juve ce li devasta riportandoli sulla terra e si va (sgrat) a meno 15


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I tre che dici tu sono i top player mondiali a cui mi riferisco, poi hanno Miranda e Candreva che sono giocatori esperti e tra i migliori nel loro ruolo comunque. Su questi 5 si basa l'Inter. Il resto devono limitarsi a non fare ca**te.


Miranda e Candreva tra i migliori nel loro ruolo. Ehm ok.. 



Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> E noi invece quanti ne abbiamo?


Ad oggi solo Bonucci.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Miranda e Candreva tra i migliori nel loro ruolo. Ehm ok..
> 
> 
> Ad oggi solo Bonucci.



beh dimmi qualche esterno destro migliore di Candreva in Serie A?

Miranda è capitano del Brasile, ha vinto una Liga e perso una finale di Champions con l'Atletico, anche in questo caso dimmi quali difensori sono migliori di lui in Serie A.


----------



## Lambro (4 Dicembre 2017)

"gioco vergognoso" loro che sono primi in classifica, che sbavano per 80 minuti (10 li smollano sempre ed è li' che il destino quest'anno sembra averli in gloria) che raddoppiano triplicano sempre, che dimostrano idee chiarissime su come giocare senza voler fare il barcellona ,gioco moderno baricentro basso e contropiedi fulminanti portati da piu' gente possibile, pressing asfissiante ritmi altissimi.

conteranno infortuni, fiato (ma l'entusiasmo li sorregge bene) e quel pizzico di fortuna.


----------

